# Absolutely, Positively Square - And Cheap!



## CincyRW

Thanks for this. Its great to know I dont have to pay upwards of $25 (and more) for a square thats actually square.


----------



## Tedstor

I have one of these plastic squares and the aluminum model. They are indeed well-made. I use them all the time.


----------



## JoeinGa

I also have a plastic one. Plus a 6" and a 12" aluminum one too. All three are dead on.

Oh, and by the way …
.


----------



## jonah

Well, I did dramatically simplify the math part…


----------



## Racer2007

2) Pythagorean Theorem

I have sides of 7.375", 10.4297", and what I suspect is another 7.375".

a^2 + b^2 = c^2

10.4297^2 - 7.375^2 = b^2

b = 7.3748 = 7.375

This Does Not Pass the *KISS Principle* in my book.


----------



## jonah

It doesn't get much simpler than the Pythagorean Theorem!

Even landscapers who claim to be terrible at math use the 3-4-5 method for squaring up a corner.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

I saw that other thread- the one with the rant? Is that the one you are referring to? There are several, anyway. The 3-4-5 method has been around for millenia, and is covered in my Millwright's Handbook, as well. I was talking to my wife about this the other day, and she uses plastic squares to make pieces for quilts. She'd be pretty mad (OK, incendiary) if the pieces didn't line up. She's making a quilt for our California King bed, out of pieces as small as 2.5" on the short side of the 45°-45°-90° triangles. There are hundreds of these triangular pieces, which include a small section that gets folded over and sewn. This quilt is going to hang over the edges of the mattress…and her quilts come out square.


----------



## jonah

Not to pick on Woodpeckers, because they are far from the biggest culprits (I'm looking at you, Lee Valley), here are two of my favorites:

$110 for what amounts to a try square.

$35 for a speed square that isn't really suitable for use as a speed square.

I'm all for well engineered stuff, but sometimes it's overkill, guys.


----------



## Racer2007

> Not to pick on Woodpeckers, because they are far from the biggest culprits (I m looking at you, Lee Valley), here are two of my favorites:
> 
> $110 for what amounts to a try square.
> 
> $35 for a speed square that isn t really suitable for use as a speed square.
> 
> I m all for well engineered stuff, but sometimes it s overkill, guys.
> 
> - jonah


$110 for that square is Over Kill on my Wallet.
Think I would buy 10 of the plastic ones first , and I don't like plastic tools.


----------



## TObenhuber

LOL!!! WOW, those are insane. Far from my low budget style. Of course if someone wanted to give it to me as a hand me down I would cherish it. I promise I would make a space beside the others from Harbor Freight. Of course I think I would still lean for my trusty Harbor Freight Speed Square. I just know the cheap ones and trust them.


----------



## TObenhuber

> Not to pick on Woodpeckers, because they are far from the biggest culprits (I m looking at you, Lee Valley), here are two of my favorites:
> 
> $110 for what amounts to a try square.
> 
> $35 for a speed square that isn t really suitable for use as a speed square.
> 
> LOL!!! WOW, those are insane. Far from my low budget style. Of course if someone wanted to give it to me as a hand me down I would cherish it. I promise I would make a space beside the others from Harbor Freight. Of course I think I would still lean for my trusty Harbor Freight Speed Square. I just know the cheap ones and trust them.


----------



## woodDuffer

I like Empire, I think they have very good products for exceptionally inexpensive prices.

I bought a couple of their 36 inch aluminum straight edge rulers, one for upstairs and one for downstairs, at $2.97 each at Home Depot. Less than a dollar a foot!

When I came back home after working out of state for a few months, they were both gone. This despite the fact I also bought one for both of my wive's two sons.


----------



## hansdohm

For all of you, how would you like me to send you my Speed square holder FREE?
I invented a holder so I would not spend my time looking for the dam thing!
message me an address and I'll drop one in the mail.


----------

